# Horse meat?



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I've seen this on another site, But was curious to know how many people on here would feed it to there dogs if it was readily avalible?


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Some us might be feeding it to our pets already, it would be on the labels as a by-product and it would not have to say what type of meat it is. Eating horse meat in the USA is kinda frowned on and most is shipped to other countries. I have read somewhere it is a very nutrient filled meat, but still that dont want me to eat it for myself or feed it to my dogs.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I was raised on a ranch in Hawaii, My familly has allways fed our old or lame horses, to our Hog dogs, Its a clean meat, I dont see anything wrong with it. 
But I feel ya, I love horses! I allways hated hearing a gunshot as a kid, cause I allways knew what that ment on our ranch. 
It was my job to feed the dogs, And alot of times I didnt really want to feed that meat, cause I knew which horse it came from, As I got older I understood why and accepted it! I actually felt better about the situations watching the dogs enjoy ther meals!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Horses aren't specifically raised for food like most livestock and poultry. Their diets vary according to their age, breed and the work they do. 
Although many Americans have an aversion to eating horse meat, the horse meat industry is now rivaling the beef and pork industries in the amounts of fresh meat shipped abroad. In 1994, 109,353 pounds of horse meat was shipped overseas. In Sweden horse meat outsells lamb and mutton combined. It is also commonly consumed in Spain, Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Austria, and the Netherlands, but it is most popular in Belgium and France.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had chances to try it, And I'll admit it looked good!
but I never have! Maybe given another chance I might!
I now live in Florida, And if I could get a source of the meat here, I would feed my dogs with it.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I feed it..........


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with it. Different strokes for different folks..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know the sled dog people around will feed it. If a farm has an old horse that died no use letting that meat goe to waste. I don't think I could feed my dogs one of my horses, but then I won't know until something happens. My horse are all young so it will be along time.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

If it was readily available as well as feasible, I would feed it.


----------



## mike jones (Jan 25, 2009)

i heard it makes your dog run faster..:roll:


----------

